# Sextiester 80er-Jahre-Star?



## betzdorf (28 Juli 2009)

Welcher 80er-Jahre-Star war und ist am sexiesten?


----------



## Sandy81 (28 Juli 2009)

Hab' mich mal für ANDERE entschieden:

Samantha Fox !

Mann, was bin ich Mitte/Ende der 80-er auf die Frau abgefahren (und ich meine jetzt nicht wegen ihrem Gesang  )!

Tja, und nun steht sie auf Frauen. Schade, Chance vertan! lol6


----------



## eibersberger (28 Juli 2009)

Kim Basinger


----------



## CBmurphy (29 Juli 2009)

Brooke Shields


----------



## CoteFan (19 Aug. 2009)

eibersberger schrieb:


> Kim Basinger




Stimme dir voll zu


----------



## Walt (19 Aug. 2009)

Sophie Marceau - die erotischste Darstellerin des 20. Jahrhunderts!


----------



## Coldwaran (11 Sep. 2009)

Also, ich hätte Nena und Kim Wilde ganz oben gleichauf in meiner Ranking-Liste! Könnte mich sogar heute noch nicht entscheiden, welche der beiden klasse Frauen damals die hübschere und das heißere Girl war... Würde sich drum stechen! 
Ansonsten auf jeden fall noch Ornella Muti, Bo Derek, Kim Basinger, Victoria Principal, Lesley-Anne Down, Heather Locklear, Catherine Oxenberg, Stéphanie von Monaco, Heather Thomas, Sydne Rome, Heather Parisi, Isabelle Adjani :thumbup:

Seht selbst und helft mir bitte bei meiner entscheidung, ob damals die sexy Nena oder hot Kim das erotischere Girl war...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK47hOjBrr8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvdm09D-FMg


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2009)

Für mich ist nach wie vor an 1. Stelle Samantha Fox.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Apr. 2010)

Die bildhübsche Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens war schon als süßer Teenager
absolut sexy. Auch heute noch ist sie eine sehr attraktive junge Frau.


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

Bo Derek


----------



## gucky007 (22 Juli 2011)

Heather Locklear


----------



## begoodtonite (22 Juli 2011)

Salvatore von RTL


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Heute eine Supernonne, in den Achzigern eine der heißesten Schauspielerinnen des Deutschen Fernsehens:

Janina Hartwig!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (13 Dez. 2013)

Ganz klar: Bo Derek!


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Kim Wilde natürlich


----------

